# How many of yall think V-Span wont make the team?



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Just as the title says, Who thinks that V-Span wont make the team?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

For sure he'll make the team. Its just a question of whether he'll be in our rotation.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

he will make the team his just transitioning to nba lifestyle

its like yao.. it took him like a dozen games to get used to the nba's style of playing


but of course you'll see alot of DNP or coachs decision next to Vspan's name.. i believe after 2 or 3 seasons he will have more impact on the team.. his still young, plenty to learn from tmac and rafer


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I agree he will probably make the team, and I also think he won't get much playing time early on, maybe by the all star game. The more he practices with the team and maybe getting a few minutes here and there he will be ready to pick up more solid minutes by then.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

He'll make it.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

he's on a guarenteed contract so he's only fighting for a spot in the rotation


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

He will almost definitely make the team barring anything tragic (touchwood)


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

He needs to be here to learn. Probably won't get much PT during game time but, he will learn a ton.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Does anyone remember how Ginobili did when he first made the transition into the league?


----------



## MissRose (May 22, 2006)

Spaunolis will make the team. It is just a matter a time before he gets considerable playing time.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

No question Span makes the team... hes signed on with a guaranteed contract.

He's a smart and tough player. It doesnt appear he'll need 2-3 years. Maybe a matter of 2-3 months. He just needs to develop a feel for his teammates to get his passing down. Kinda like an all-star team.. lots of TOs and missed passes because its hard to determine how fast your teammates will run or how high they can jump.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah, V-Span would make the team. His stat doens't look that good because he is still in the transition era. Wait and see, he should be getting better.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Dean the Master said:


> Yeah, V-Span would make the team. His stat doens't look that good because he is still in the transition era. Wait and see, he should be getting better.


nooooo doubt


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yo TManiAC, when did you become a SM?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Dean the Master said:


> Yo TManiAC, when did you become a SM?


a couple days ago. I wanted to sport the nice avatar and get all those perks that you other SMs get


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

yeah, spanoulis is no doubt making the team

i think that:
haryasz
kelenna
jacobsen
padgett

are gone


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

im not sure about bob sura yet
maybe ryan bowen won't make it, but i doubt it for some reason


----------

